# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  خطای Invalid mapping type value

## KIMIA1981

سلام 

من وقتی گزارشاتمو روی وب اجرا می کنم خطای _Invalid mapping type value می دهد کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟_

----------


## sm

تنظیمات مربوط به Connection Info رو انجام دادین ؟
هرچه هست از ارتباط شما با بانک اطلاعاتیتون هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## KIMIA1981

بله تنظیماتشو انجام دادم .

من یه پروژه Sample دارم و یه دونه هم اصلی یعنی با هر بار تغییر اونارو به پروژه اصلیم کپی می کنم . یکبار که بانکم تغییر کرد و اونو توی پروژه Sample ام Verify کردم و بعد توی پروژه اصلیم کپی کردم از اون موقع دیگه کریستال ریپورتم پیغام خطای verify database  میده که نمیدونم چیکارش کنم؟
و برای اینکار اومدم Reportdocument.verifydatabase کردم که جواب داد ولی روی وب اون پیغامو داد.

----------


## sm

ستونهاتون تغییر نکردن؟ هم از لحاظ تعداد و هم از لحاظ املایی.
یوزر مربوطه رو چک کنین با پسورد و سطح دسترسی... تغییر نکردین ؟

موفق باشید

----------


## KIMIA1981

نه تغییری نکرده . من همون فایلهارو  دقیقا توی اصلی کپی می کنم. که روی Sample اجرا میشه  ولی روی اصلی اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## sm

توی کانکشنتون نام سرور رو درست وارد کردین ؟
اگه روی وب هست آدرسش رو بدین ببینم مشکلش چیه.

موفق باشید

----------


## KIMIA1981

بله درست وارد کردم . صفحشو براتون ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## KIMIA1981

صفحه ای که خطا می دهد:

----------


## sm

چیزی ضمیمه نشده!!!

----------


## KIMIA1981

توی ارسال ضمیمه با مشکل مواجه می شه

----------


## sm

شما وقتی تغییرات رو روی اصلی اعمال می کنین فایل dll اصلی برنامه هم دوباره میریزین؟
باید فایل اصلی که توی شاخه bin هست رو بروز کنین.

موفق باشید

----------


## KIMIA1981

من هر بار پروژه رو publish می کنم . ولی وقتی فایلهارو کپی میکنم از Sample به اصلی موقع publish خطا میده .

----------


## KIMIA1981

آقای sm شما دیگه نظری ندارید؟

----------

